

Does your Macbook adapter plug wire break? - larrywallace

I so hate it when my macbook adapter plug breaks.  Does this happen to you when the wire at either end may fray or lossen and expose the internal wires.  Then I need to shell out 40-50 bucks to get an official new macbook adapter, because I&#x27;ve been burned buying the cheaper knockoffs.  Does this happen to you.  I&#x27;ve bought 3 macbook plugs over the course of 2 years and it sucks.
======
microman
Yes, this seems to happen to all of my chargers. So far I've had to fix 4 (all
on the magsafe end).

I used self amalgamating tape[0] on two of them and it's worked really well
(albeit a slightly ugly fix). On the other two I used Sugru[1] which is
prettier but not as flexible.

[0] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
amalgamating_tape](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-amalgamating_tape)

[1] [https://sugru.com/](https://sugru.com/)

------
zer00eyz
Yes, both ends...

If your talking about the side by the power brick then its time to bust out
some tools and fix it yourself!

See this: [http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-open-and-replace-
the-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-open-and-replace-the-MagSafe-
cord-on-an-App/)

and this

[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing+Apple+AC+Adapter+Brok...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing+Apple+AC+Adapter+Broken+Cable/20434)

Note that the pliers method is the safer way of opening it up, I haven't
gashed open my hand with that method yet! Glue is your best bet for strain
relief after the fix but don't skimp on the heat shrink, and the cable ties
are extra piece of mind.

I tend to tape them closed, as your probably going to want to get back in
there later!

------
_raul
After fixing a couple of adapters I started protecting them with Sugru:
[https://sugru.com](https://sugru.com) Works like a charm.

~~~
Someone1234
Wow, that looks pretty interesting. Is there any downside (ignoring cost)?

~~~
_raul
The only downside I've found is visual: Sugru includes some tips to give it a
good-looking aspect, but of course it won't look as cool as if it wasn't
there. Still, I'm very happy with it.

I've read some comments about Sugru not being flexible: in my experience it's
been very flexible and durable and will keep using it for every new Apple
adapter I buy.

------
sithadmin
I've only had it happen to one of the maybe 7 or 8 adapters I've had over the
years because I'm super careful to keep them from fraying.

But I screwed up an ruined the one I keep in my work bag. I threw some money
at these guys that offer a neat solution:
[http://www.getjuiceboxx.com/](http://www.getjuiceboxx.com/) when they
launched a kickstarter. It'll finally be delivered this week. Really looking
forward to it.

------
calbear81
Have had one fray over 4 years of usage. I generally find that they are more
prone to fray if:

\- You bend the cable at an angle when sitting it down like against the wall
putting more pressure at the bend point.

\- You treat magsafe as "safe for me to pull out using the wire" which is not
correct. Magsafe is more of a safety in case you accidentally trip over the
wire, you should otherwise pull at the plug piece and not the cable.

------
ijuhoor33
Happened to me too once. Since i put a spring on the cable. I've seen people
doing it for the iphone charger ([http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/s--WoIhYjfz...](http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/s--
WoIhYjfz--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/17z0g00e38fqjjpg.jpg)) so i tried
on my power adapter cable and it works like a charm!

~~~
larrywallace
The problem can also happen on the other end of the wire, on the adapter end.

Do you know what the tension for the spring? Would think it requires a good
amount of tension to avoid too much angle movement. And what's a good place to
get the spring?

~~~
ijuhoor33
Well i just used a spring from a ballpoint pen. It did the trick for me.

------
lsiunsuex
My wife went through 3 for her Macbook Pro with the l shaped plug - I
attribute it to her not caring / being careful enough to ensure she doesn't
crimp the cable when she puts it down on the table.

I've been a Macbook Pro user with the mag safe adaptor for a decade now? Never
broke a single one.

~~~
larrywallace
Seems like one of those situations where it can happen often to some people
and never for others. I wonder how really prevalent this problem is?

------
cotsog
The Fray Fix[0] is also cool.

[0] [http://thefrayfix.bigcartel.com/product/the-fray-fix-
combo-p...](http://thefrayfix.bigcartel.com/product/the-fray-fix-combo-pack-
for-45-and-60-watt-magsafe-power-cords)

------
crystalclaw
I go through about one a year. It sucks. We have school-issued MacBooks at my
school, and my charger caught on fire. Tech guy would't replace it until it
did, even though I was holding it together with tape. Didn't hurt the
computer, surprisingly.

------
getdavidhiggins
Yeah, sugru is the way to go: [http://blog.higg.im/2015/01/06/sugru-
lifehacks/](http://blog.higg.im/2015/01/06/sugru-lifehacks/)

------
silveira
Yes, all the time. I lost the count but I'm probably in my Apple 5th power
adapter. During the same period, I'm still using the same Dell power adapter
with my Dell laptop.

------
larrywallace
If my wire is holding by a thread and is nearly about to sever I need
something more solid than Sugru rubber, something that's very inflexible.

------
larrywallace
How long does sugru fix last? Does the Subaru rubber break a crack at some
point?

~~~
ansible
If you make sure it adheres well to the surface (ideally a little roughened
with sandpaper and clean) and taper it nicely it will last quite a while.

------
hackerboos
I called Apple out of warranty and they replaced mine for free (UK).

------
Torgo
I've gone through three, had one of them actually burn and melt through.

------
atomical
Yes! This has happened to every charger I've ever owned.

------
mark_l_watson
Yes, and also to a few family members' adapters.

